# What kind of lift you do guys prefer?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the meat hanger type


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

high speed detachable quad or sixpack!

lines suck


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Amazing picture :laugh:

Types of lifts i can think of:

Magic Carpet/Conveyor lifts
Poma
T Bar
Handle tow
Nut Cracker
1 Seater Chair
2 Seater Chair
3 Seater Chair
4 Seater Chair
6 Seater Chair
Gondola

Gondolas sound pretty sweet, but until I ride one ill go with the padded 6 seater with board rests. But spend most of my time on the magic carpet or 2 seater chair.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Poma lifts were invented by Satan as a preview of hell!


Wait, what? You don't even believe in Satan or Hell :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Climbing skins...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> It doesnt matter to me. Just get me up there. I will say this....I like the Jay tram, its quick, sheltered , hot french canadian chicks speakin that language, ohhh man u cant beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks gnarly haha. not as crazy as the peak 2 peak gondola at whister, that sh!ts insane! your like a mile up at one point. The glass bottom floor ones sick


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it weird that I kinda enjoy riding poma's and t-bars? It's like maximising your riding time, you get to mess around whilst going up the hill too


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I love messing around on em! Whats all the hate?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T bars and Pomas show people just how comfortable they are on their board. I'll admit they are not the easiest thing in the world, but only mildly more difficult than getting on and riding a chairlift.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Try being an instructor teaching new riders on a J bar or Poma.....


My favourite is being 6'4" and taking 7 year olds up the t-bar for the first time and the bar ends up on your lower leg, it sucks.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I prefer the lift that takes me where all the texans are afraid to go :laugh:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Gondola. One ride from to the bottom to the top then either down the backside or shread to the bottom.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

T-Bars suck! Waiting 30 minutes for a T-Bar at Perisher will convince anyone, the things are diabolically slow, tiring and people falling off them halfway up is a giant pain in the ass.

My vote goes to whatever lift system has the highest throughput. Nobody likes waiting for lifts.
One thing that was great to have at Niseko was the gondola and hooded chairlifts for when the conditions were bad.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Gondolas are like a big tease. It says, "You have to wait to touch that snow. For now, all you can do is look at it...hehehe."

But then the damned metal beast brings out the dark humour inside, it whispers,"Hey, look out the window and you can see that if anything goes wrong: *you're in a death trap*. But at least you're not cold." 

Though, after I get over my fear of dying by falling out of the sky while stuck in a metal box due to some technical issue, I prefer the gondola to the other types of lifts. Being stuck in there with several other people... well, a conversation is bound to start up pretty quickly.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Sam I Am said:


> Gondolas are like a big tease. It says, "You have to wait to touch that snow. For now, all you can do is look at it...hehehe."
> 
> But then the damned metal beast brings out the dark humour inside, it whispers,"Hey, look out the window and you can see that if anything goes wrong: *you're in a death trap*. But at least you're not cold."
> 
> Though, after I get over my fear of dying by falling out of the sky while stuck in a metal box due to some technical issue, I prefer the gondola to the other types of lifts. Being stuck in there with several other people... well, a conversation is bound to start up pretty quickly.


Not to mention it's a good place to hot box


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

Favorite: Gondolas. Keeps you warm, especially handy since you don't want to freeze your nads off when the lift stops like you do in a chairlift.
Suckiest: Poma's. We call them pancake lifts over here. Ideal for skiers, absolutely useless for snowboarders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Reede said:


> T-Bars suck! Waiting 30 minutes for a T-Bar at Perisher will convince anyone, the things are diabolically slow, tiring and people falling off them halfway up is a giant pain in the ass.
> 
> My vote goes to whatever lift system has the highest throughput. Nobody likes waiting for lifts.
> One thing that was great to have at Niseko was the gondola and hooded chairlifts for when the conditions were bad.


Yep, Bars and Poma's are suck! but some time we have to twist our front foot leg and suffering on that things. Coz chair lifts have too many people waiting in lineS.... but Poma's you can get on it while in the middle of the ride :thumbsup: but it still sucks.. Love those fast Hoodie chairs dude!!
:cheeky4:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

are pomas like t bars with out the t and a little ball like thing instead? if so those do suck. i feel like no matter who you are gondolas and high speed quads/6 packs are the best.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

They're like flying foxes (zipwire) which goes up, and you sit on them, and they suck major ass.

I like padded 6 seaters that go fast. Get to see the view.
I got stuck on one once when I was determined to ride the last few minutes before the mountain shut, turns out the lifts are automated to the second haha. Got stuck up there for a good 30 minutes in the dark and cold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> Is it weird that I kinda enjoy riding poma's and t-bars? It's like maximising your riding time, you get to mess around whilst going up the hill too


It does wired for a little bit  
Does the Poma lift just have a round plate at the end and you gonna sit on it a little bit? That things make your legs feel suck really.. How many ppl in your area gonna use or say have to use this thing? coz some skatepark i hv been to they only have Bar lift or Poma for the intermidiam parts. make me so very tired when get to the top...getting up' harder than riding down..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> are pomas like t bars with out the t and a little ball like thing instead? if so those do suck. i feel like no matter who you are gondolas and high speed quads/6 packs are the best.


it that a flat round plate at the bottom?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Favourite is snowcat... 

Least favourite is a platter... I have a 50% success rate at the Lake Louise summit platter, and that's where all the good stuff is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually, I change my mind. Helicopter is my favourite way to get a lift, then snowcat then 6 seater.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Good ole' classic Chair Lift! Scenery is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

airplane and parachute' the best dude...haha


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

This one

YouTube - Rollback of a chairlift


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I like super ultra high speed lifts with the part to rest your snowboard + heated seats and arm rests.

I would say a tram but I dont ever use those (mountain too small). It would be my fave if they are heated but i dnt think they are usually


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> This one
> 
> YouTube - Rollback of a chairlift


you made my day hahah. Good stuff


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> you made my day hahah. Good stuff




yea this chair is so fast and fun too :cheeky4:


THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

im sure im repeaating somone but the kind that takes me up at least 2000 vert and drops me off at the top... im not picky. like targhee the best lift is an old 2 chair.... imo


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

i love chairs too. simple and easy. for good weather only


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Helicopter, they only wait for you


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

crampons + ice axe baby


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

anything heated and FAST


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Has to be gondola. After a long run in the trees i love having the weight of the board off my leg! 
I hate the chair lifts without foot rests!!! I'm looking at you Sunshine Village!


----------



## Frankhead (Mar 15, 2009)

snowmobile, but when thats not working i just teleport to the summit


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

my favorite way to get to the top of the mountain: the bongdola.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

what's a bongdola? are you smoking pot while on a gondola?


----------



## Toxic (Nov 13, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> It doesnt matter to me. Just get me up there. I will say this....I like the Jay tram, its quick, sheltered , hot french canadian chicks speakin that language, ohhh man u cant beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I married one of those hot french Canadians, hmm, 

Personally I like a quadchair especially if its not busy and you can go with 2 or 3 people since 4 gets a bit messy if you have less experianced riders with you cause they can often wipe out an entire group, I actually grew up in Saskatchewan(flat) and we had a quad at the hill need less to say it was a quick ride to the top.


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

roremc said:


> Has to be gondola. After a long run in the trees i love having the weight of the board off my leg!
> I hate the chair lifts without foot rests!!! I'm looking at you Sunshine Village!


I have a product that can help you. If you want to try it out for free, just send me a private message with your mailing address and I'll send you a sample. My only request is that once you try it, you let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> what's a bongdola? are you smoking pot while on a gondola?


A gondola hotbox would be interesting, wouldn't it?

I prefer high-speed chairs because they're quickest to the top as well as hiking for pow and park.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

i used to like the j bars cause you could play around on the ride up.
but some jackass would always fall off, not let go, and pull the cables off the track. then you get to sit there for 15 minutes while they fix it


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

i can't for the life of me figure out the T-bar.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

a chair with no line and 12" pr more of fresh powder under it!


----------

